# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  ESL Sources for Russian Speakers
Does anyone know of any good books/tapes for Russian speakers who want to learn English?  Web sites would not be helpful because of the lack of internet access.  Thanks 
Mark

----------


## Mark

I forgot to sign in for the above post. 
Let me clarify that I'm looking for sources that explain the English in Russian text.  A person who does not speak any English would have a difficult time learning English where the whole source is in English. 
Mark

----------


## DDT

Pimsleur makes English for Russian speakers.

----------

http://enative.narod.ru/index.htm
You can found them many good for you information.
Sory i'm learning english.

----------


## jos

I know you said no Websites, however you must have limited access to be able to post on here.
I honestly recommend going to  http://www.russianuk.co.uk
there is a section on learning English, choose what you want and pay through PayPal.
There you go books in Russian to learn English

----------

